# I'm new, so I'll apologize ahead of time...



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

I just got my 1997 200SX SE, 2-door coupe.

I searched all around this forum for answers, but I have yet to see the two topics I'm looking for together.

I want to put the Toyo T1-S 205/50R15 89VRD tires on 15x7 rims.

If I use an Eibach Sportline Spring Set , which would lower the car about 1.9"

What kind of problems will I occur? Aside from the obvious needing to get my front end re-aligned.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well despite the fact that you would be hitting every bump out on the road, you car would bottom out really nasty. This in turn would mess up your whole suspension. check out the suspension forum


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

*Thought so...*

Along with the bottoming out, the second thought I had would be the tire rubbing the inside of the wheel well.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

i can't get 19's to rub you will have no problem with 15's


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Thought so...*



Saden said:


> *Along with the bottoming out, the second thought I had would be the tire rubbing the inside of the wheel well. *


Besides bottoming out , nothing really, get some stiff struts and shocks later on, get TEIN !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

When I originally lowered my car with sportlines I used kyb gr2 struts and shocks.... I ended up a few mounths later going to motivational and getting shortened struts and shocks and still use the sportline springs... I bottom out everyonce in a while still but before I got the motivational stuff the ride pretty much stank... It costs a lot of money but every dime is worth it... The sportlines are just to much of a drop for a standard shock and strut... If you get stiffer ones it helps greatly but it will still bottom out every now and then but every lowered car in the world does that.....


----------



## Saden (Nov 20, 2002)

*Thanks a lot everyone, you've really helped me out.*

I'll start searching around for parts as soon as I get more money.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *i can't get 19's to rub you will have no problem with 15's *


Umm, I also doubt you have "50 profile" tires on your 19"s 
Im guessing you run 35's like me
hmmm, dude why are you running so fat of a tire?!
besides the fact that they are ugly, they also give you a lot of ROLL and that will hurt your handling. go with 35-40
I could be wrong, I dont know for sure how big 50's are, they might not be as bad as i think


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I *think* that number is derived in milimeters (from bead to tread), 50's really not that bad but there is also a ride quality issue with smaller profiles due to the fact that the smaller the profile the more 'bumps' you feel in the road since the tire doesn't absorb as much as a larger profiles. 55 is stock size for an se-r for the b14/15 bodies.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

BEING ABLE TO HIT A TURN GOING 65 IN A 20 MPH ZONE makes up for all those bumps i feel 
HAHAH
I love low-pro tires


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Hopefully it's not a school zone.

CMo


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA....
no, I would NEVER do that.

The road im talking about is by the Nursing home. The old people have a good time dodging my car as it skids aimlessly around the hairpin turn...  jk

its on a desolite road outside of town. Its really awesome b/c its actually a bridge...


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

205/50R15... 205=tire width in mm; 50=aspect ratio... umm... 50% of tire width, i believe... its been a long time since auto shop the aspect ratio is the "height" of the tire; R=radial; 15=15" wheels. please dont flame me if the aspect ratio info is wrong, i forget sometimes... but i do know that it is aspect ratio


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *205/50R15... 205=tire width in mm; 50=aspect ratio... umm... 50% of tire width, i believe... its been a long time since auto shop the aspect ratio is the "height" of the tire; R=radial; 15=15" wheels. please dont flame me if the aspect ratio info is wrong, i forget sometimes... but i do know that it is aspect ratio *


That's right I used to put tires on for a living. Low profile tires are classified as 50 or lower, so he's in the clear. Ride quality will be good, as the 50's take bumps smoothly, but being such small size, you will have a bigger gap between tire and fender, depending on how low you wanna go.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not that bad*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *.....as the 50's take bumps smoothly, but being such small size, you will have a bigger gap between tire and fender....*


The gap is not bad , I have 15" on my car, and I have lowered it, the rear totally looks like 17" ,and the front look fine...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I also ran 195/50 15's on my Mirage, lowered and it looked fine! But nissan wheel wells are big, especially in the front. But if Lucino says it's good, then it's all good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, 50s sound fine. if your tires are 205/50, that means that the tire is 205mm wide (20.5 cm) and the side wall is 50% of the tire's width (10.25cm).

Other than the tires the only problems you might have are with the springs. If you have sportline springs, you need to make up some of the problems you might end up with. the sportline springs aren't exactly the best performer. they have almost a 2" drop and they are pretty soft compared to other models. That combination guarantees that you will bottom out pretty easily. I suggest to compensate for that, you get some KYB AGX shocks for the tunability. To regain travel, make sure that when you get your AGXs, go for the b13 front struts. Also, Motivational rear mounts will help. And lastly, some bumpstops will save your dampers from bottoming.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> I love low-pro tires


m2, looks so clean


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

,


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> * you car would bottom out really nasty. This in turn would mess up your whole suspension. *


you all make it sound so bad. maybe all of the roads where u all live are 100 times worse than where i live but that is what i had and i never bottomed out. now on coilovers: thats a diff. story

EDIT::: sorry on the post above ^


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> you all make it sound so bad. maybe all of the roads where u all live are 100 times worse than where i live but that is what i had and i never bottomed out. now on coilovers: thats a diff. story


Surreaous!


----------

